# Teaching degree in Australia?



## ladycutieuk (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I am a 21 year old, currently in the last year of a law degree in the uk - and i want to go on to teaching after it in Australia. Can anybody tell me how i would go about that - is there an Australian equivilant to the P.G.C.E?? How would i apply?

Its all a bit confusing, and when i was 18 i wanted to be a solicitor - 3 years down the line i have decided law is not for me, and this country is not a place where i would like to raise children.

Any advice will be greatly accepted. 

Thank you.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ladycutieuk, 

Have you looked at the different visa options? You can get some help with that looking at the 'Thinking of emigrating' and ' PLEASE READ....' posts.

Usually people emigrate with something that they know from their home country and something they want to continue with in Australia since the visa application assumes you will continue with what you are already doing (and with some visas actually insists on it through sponsorship). 

I'm not sure whether a student visa would be of any use to you. 

It may be worth contacting an agent since they will know all the different options (SOMV, Alan Collett, pc and Liana Allen can be contacted through their signatures).

Let us know what you decide....

Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Check out this website, if you can't find the answer there then I suggest either ringing or emailing them.

http://aei.gov.au/Aei/Default.aspx

As Karen suggested, it might be wise to contact an agent as well.

Dolly


----------



## AppleA (Feb 27, 2010)

*Same as!*

Hey,
I want to do the exact same thing for the same reasons. 
I have already got my visa, and I am currently studying photography, in my first year. I wanted to move to oz once i have finished my degree and then complete a teaching qualification out there. 
If you find any information about doing this let me know 
Thank you


----------

